# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Man-made morphs

## Kurt

What is your opinion of man-made morphs, such as albino and blue frogs that are normally green?* 

*Please, no commentary or arguments. Just vote in the poll please.*

*Yes, I know these mutations occur in the wild, but they normally do not survive. Only by selective breeding in captivity do these traits survive from one generation to the next.

----------


## Jen

I for one am in favor of them...

a clarification needs to be made - - selective, or "forced" breeding is fine...but dyeing or tattoing..."tutti frutti" frogs are not acceptible - - 

unless traits can be passed genetically from parent to offspring, such as mating albinos with albinos will result in more albinos and naturals...it should not be done.
also, it should be taken into consideration that most dyeing and tattooing fades over time and is nothing but cosmetics that can greatly injure the frogs' immune system.

----------

